# CPU FAN oder CPU OPT?



## Livux (13. Januar 2016)

Hey, ich habe mir  einen PC zusammengebaut, jetzt bin ich darauf gestoßen, dass ich meinen CPU Kühler über "CPU OPT" angeschlossen habe, da in der Anleitung vom Gehäuse dabei stand, dass ich die Gehäuselüfter über "CPU FAN" anschließen soll. Ist das so in Ordnung oder sollte ich da was dran ändern?

Ich nutze das Enthoo Luxe, da steht, ich soll die Case Fans über PWM an CPU_FAN anschließen. Habe ich gemacht, und den Dark Rock Pro 3 hab ich an CPU_OPT angeschlossen. Sollte ich das "umdrehen" oder ist das okay so?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (13. Januar 2016)

Macht keinen Unterschied. In der Regel sind Fan und opt gekoppelt.


----------



## ZobRombie (13. Januar 2016)

Phanteks wird das mit dem CPU_FAN nur geschrieben haben, weil nicht unbedingt jedes Mainboard die gewünschten 4-Pin Gehäuselüfter-Anschlüsse bietet. In deinem Fall mit dem Asus X99-S ist dies jedoch gegeben, so dass du die Gehäuselüfter für PWM-Nutzung auch über die Case-Fan-Header anschließen kannst und die CPU-Fan-Header einzig für den Prozessorlüfter. Bzw. im Falle des DP3 sind ja zwei Lüfter verbaut, die du somit entweder gemeinsam an CPU_FAN oder getrennt an CPU_FAN und CPU_OPT anschließen kannst - je nachdem, wie detailliert du die Regelung vornehmen willst.


----------



## Faxe007 (13. Januar 2016)

Das solltest du umstecken: den CPU Lüfter an CPU_FAN, den Gehäuse Lüfter an einen Gehäuselüfteranschluss. Hintergrund: 1.) CPUFan wird Drehzal überwacht (Als Sicherungsfunktion falls der CPU Lüfter ausfällt). 2.) Es wird nach der aktuellen Drehzahl nur ein Lüfter richtig geregelt (die beiden Ausgänge sind gleich). Das heißt jetzt wird dein CPU Lüfter so geregelt wie es dem Ansprechverhalten den Gehäuselüfters entspricht.


----------



## Livux (13. Januar 2016)

Und wo soll ich den 4 Pin Gehäuselüfter Stecker dann anstecken? Ist das dann bei CPU OPT okay?


----------



## evilgrin68 (13. Januar 2016)

Du kannst den PWM Hub für die Gehäuselüfter an einem der 4 CHA_FAN Anschlüsse anstecken. Anschliessend musst du ins BIOS des Motherboards gehen und den entsprechenden Anschluss (zB. CHA_FAN3) von Spannungsreguliert auf PWM umschalten.
Das ganze ist in deinem Handbuch zum Board beschrieben. Kapitel 1, Punkt 7 auf der Seite 1-32. Sollte kein Handbuch beiliegen, hier der Link dazu: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-S/e9628_x99-s_ug_for_web_only.pdf


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Januar 2016)

Livux schrieb:


> Und wo soll ich den 4 Pin Gehäuselüfter Stecker dann anstecken? Ist das dann bei CPU OPT okay?



CPU OPT wird parallel zu CPU geregelt. Schließt du den Hub an CPU OPT hast du keine Kontrolle über ihn und er wird immer 1:1 wie der CPU Lüfter gesteuert.
Schließe den Hub, wie gesagt, an einen CHA-FAN Anschluss. Bei Asus können alle Anschlüsse PWM


----------

